# How often should you get bloodwork done on a senior?



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering how often you should get bloodwork done on a senior dog? Not sure if it's every year or 6 months. I just had my foster boy at the vet for a dental cleaning and they said they would go ahead and do his annual. I assumed the bloodwork was part of that. They did test his thyroid since he's on meds for that, and whatever tests they do before using anesthesia but that's it. He did have bloodwork done at the end of November/early December for another issue (everything came back normal), but he's been taking Rimadyl since late October so I wanted to make sure his liver is ok. He's had quite a bit of medical issues and I hate for the rescue to pay for something that isn't necessary but I also want to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I had Savanah's done every 6 months, and I hate to say this, but it really didn't let me know anything was wrong. She had had a complete senior panel done with _excellent_ results 1.5 weeks prior to passing from hemangio. No heads up _at all_ that anything was wrong. :no: 

But, having said that, even though I get Chance's blood work done every 3-6 months anyway because he takes Rimadyl, even if I didn't do that, I still would get blood work done every 6 months especially now that he's almost 9. Even after my experience with Savanah, I'd still do it just for my peace of mind.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

To be honest normally I would not be in favour of it. Remember that cancer (which is the major worry in senior goldens) cannot be detected in blood tests. However since you have known thyroid and liver issues a 6 monthly blood test are wise. 

We only began blood testing to check up on the meds. With seniors it is best not to live with any regrets. They are gone all too soon and you will gain comfort from the fact that you did everything you could. 

Murphy's law dictates that if you get the tests done then you almost ensure that there won't be any issues


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The general recommendation is every 6 months for seniors, but every 3-4 if they're taking rimadyl or any of the other NSAIDS.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Six months.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm a little upset they didn't do it knowing he's been on Rimadyl. I think I'll take him myself just for my own peace of mind. I would never forgive myself if something was wrong and didn't find out until too late!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

For a senior dog on special meds I understand doing blood test every 6 months. Otherwise I see once a year as more than enough. This is one of those areas of vet medicine that has changed a lot in the last 10 years. It used to be that a full blood panel was done once when a dog became a senior. Then, follow-up blood work was only done on an as-need basis or when a dog presented with symptoms. I think the approach to multiple and frequent testing of all types has skewed to the excessive.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

kwhit said:


> I had Savanah's done every 6 months, and I hate to say this, but it really didn't let me know anything was wrong. She had had a complete senior panel done with _excellent_ results 1.5 weeks prior to passing from hemangio. No heads up _at all_ that anything was wrong. :no:
> 
> But, having said that, even though I get Chance's blood work done every 3-6 months anyway because he takes Rimadyl, even if I didn't do that, I still would get blood work done every 6 months especially now that he's almost 9. Even after my experience with Savanah, I'd still do it just for my peace of mind.


Same experience here. Tesia had blood tests every six months - and she had a full workup before her first surgery in November. Nothing indicated that there was cancer raging through her. 

The blood tests ARE valuable for checking organ function if they are on meds, and I would always do this. Actually, I would do it every six months once they turn 9 or so, even if they WEREN'T on meds.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Same here, every six month once they are seniors, whether on meds or not. 

Toby's blood work was great in January, especially hemangiosarcoma sneaks up without warning.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I do every 6 months for any Golden over 6 years of age, whether they are on meds or not. I also do semi-annual wellness exams. The bloodwork can pick up elevated enzymes that might indicate an issue, as well as low hematocrit, which could focus in on a blood borne cancer. The semi-annual wellness exam gives the dog's vet the opportunity to do a full body exam to feel for lumps and bumps and check heart, lungs, and other body systems, check the dog's gait (we walk up and down the hall in the clinic or go outside for a few passes), check the dog's mouth for dental health and for tumors. 

Our vet recommends this and I concur for our dogs. 

This may be of interest to those with senior dogs. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

kwhit said:


> I had Savanah's done every 6 months, and I hate to say this, but it really didn't let me know anything was wrong. She had had a complete senior panel done with _excellent_ results 1.5 weeks prior to passing from hemangio. No heads up _at all_ that anything was wrong. :no:
> 
> But, having said that, even though I get Chance's blood work done every 3-6 months anyway because he takes Rimadyl, even if I didn't do that, I still would get blood work done every 6 months especially now that he's almost 9. Even after my experience with Savanah, I'd still do it just for my peace of mind.


I bet if you could go back and check you would find out she was slightly anemic. I have had that happen several times. We just had Rose's blood work done today, since she turned 10, now I will be doing it every 6 months. If RBC comes back even 1 pt off, she will be going in for an ultrasound .


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> I bet if you could go back and check you would find out she was slightly anemic. I have had that happen several times. We just had Rose's blood work done today, since she turned 10, now I will be doing it every 6 months. If RBC comes back even 1 pt off, she will be going in for an ultrasound .


You know, now I'm wondering. I did ask about anemia because one of my customers worked as a vet tech, (she was also an active member with NorCal and did preventative ultrasounds on all her Goldens starting at age 6), and said for me to make sure about that. But you know what, I bet they just checked for acceptable levels and not if it had dropped even a single point. 

Thank you so much for that...I will definitely be more aware with Chance now that you mentioned it. I wish I had been more on top of things with Savanah. Maybe it could have made a difference.  Now I'll wonder...


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

As often as you can afford


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

6 months may be too often unless your last test was a bit off charts. Blood tests don't pick up everything, and there's plenty documented blood test variability in days, resting, fasting... Plus with many cancers you can have blood in perfectly normal ranges.

kidney disease related and thyroid tests, calcium levels can be off. I guess listen to your vet is the best advice as they should have the best sense of your Dog's health situation, but also use common sense. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe try blood tests yearly and an ultrasound yearly if you are worried about cancer, it will catch what blood tests can miss.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Tuco said:


> Maybe try blood tests yearly and an ultrasound yearly if you are worried about cancer, it will catch what blood tests can miss.


Good point, but it should be vet's decision and judgment call basically. Sometimes a urine test may make more sense...hard to tell, I could I guess poke my dog daily for free...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I personally believe the physical exam and consultation is important for our seniors, whether or not the lab work reveals anything. The vet can catch something affecting the senior's quality of life, not necessarily a cancer. I want my vet's hands on my dog, checking body functions, gait, feeling for bumps, and just getting a general feel for my dog's demeanor and appearance. Granted my first three Goldens had/has special health issues so six month exams were beneficial. I plan to do six month wellness with my puppy once he turns six years, if we can afford it then.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

When I went through the vet tech program, we learned about doing a geriatric profile on seniors at 7 years of age and up, every six months. That is what I am going by. Of course, some vets say at 6 years of age and up, which is perfectly fine, too. The opinions vary, but all is in the best interest of our seniors. 
But, either way about it, if you can afford it, six months intervals is the way to go.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Twice a year anyhow. Found out Tucker had a low thyroid when he was 11-12yrs old on a bi annual test. Zero symptoms of it. Hate to think he would have went without treatment for it for another 6 months...


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

I think Dallas gold raises an excellent point and many other people on here. You should take your SR.dog to the vet every 6 months or so, it's a good practice probably even with younger dogs. Often times we, the owners, won't notice signs a vet will. Good example is just to think about how quickly your puppy grows and when you see him daily you don't notice it as much as someone else.

My rescue for example had been lethargic for a month and although he's 7 months old, I couldn't see anything wrong, we did the bloodwork, ultrasounds, urine tests, all perfect. Turns out he had an asymptomatic ingrown nail but he wasn't limping at all and there was no swelling, just was I guess scared (in pain) to walk and avoided it - the vet saw during a physical that he squints when he felt his paw....and started treating it, now he's jumping like a bunny. 

The point being, whether your vet recommends bloodwork, or just a physical, ultrasound, xrays, etc.should be a decision you two make together based on the age, behavior or symptoms ,if any. Bloodwork alone isn't the panacea and whether you do it every 3 months you may be missing out. A textbook recommendation for doing something clearly isn't enough or else we wouldn't be needing vets in the first place. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Geriatric profile includes complete blood work, plus Thyroid function test, heartworm test if you want to add on as well as add on fecal test for internal parasites, and a urinalysis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

As distasteful as many think it is, our "senior" wellness exams also include a rectal exam with complimentary anal sac expression. This clinic has sadly diagnosed too many Goldens with anal adenocarcinomas so it's now routine there for large retriever breeds. They also check the anal sac fluid for infection. Our Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma about 10 days before his scheduled wellness exam. We went on with the exam as scheduled, with the check of his incision (stitches were removed) and checking other body parts. As part of that exam his vet did a rectal exam and discovered a lump that wasn't there before. I knew something was wrong as I saw her expression change. She said most of them are cancerous, but given his terminal diagnosis and the fact he could not withstand another surgery, we elected to focus on the hemangiosarcoma and to make as many good memories as we could.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I personally believe the physical exam and consultation is important for our seniors, whether or not the lab work reveals anything. The vet can catch something affecting the senior's quality of life, not necessarily a cancer. I want my vet's hands on my dog, checking body functions, gait, feeling for bumps, and just getting a general feel for my dog's demeanor and appearance. Granted my first three Goldens had/has special health issues so six month exams were beneficial. I plan to do six month wellness with my puppy once he turns six years, if we can afford it then.


I totally second this! Tesia's 6-month blood test came with an exam, too. Hands on and questions about her appetite, energy level, behaviour, etc. All so important.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Both my seniors always had/have a hands on exam with their six months geriatric profile and I bring up any concerns I may have. I automatically talk about their appetite, energy level etc, before the vet even asks about it, including any new lumps or bumps to be checked out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do a full senior panel of bloodwork for Finn every 6 months, and follow up on anything that worries me immediately bc my heart aches that he is aging so much. I wish we could have them forever.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

About a year ago Hotel4Dogs (Barb), Penny & Maggie's Mom and I were thinking about this issue and I put together a "talking" checklist, with their help and questions. I'm not sure we ever finalized it and I don't see it posted here on the forum, probably because there was so much negativity, nasty posts and criticism going on with the forum at the time. I'll post it here now, with the caveat that we make no assumptions as to the completeness, validity or accuracy for this. It's something for people to review, dismiss or take to their vet and discuss if they wish. Basically this is an initial draft of a senior wellness exam, after reviewing the AAHA guidelines and some other materials and if you don't like it, then just don't save it, but I hope it gives you all some guidance. Remember it's *AN INITIAL DRAFT*, not a thesis!  I don't plan any modifications to it- that will be up to the individual reader.

View attachment A Senior Wellness Exam.pdf


View attachment Checklist for Veterinarian.pdf


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> As distasteful as many think it is, our "senior" wellness exams also include a rectal exam with complimentary anal sac expression. This clinic has sadly diagnosed too many Goldens with anal adenocarcinomas so it's now routine there for large retriever breeds. They also check the anal sac fluid for infection. Our Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma about 10 days before his scheduled wellness exam. We went on with the exam as scheduled, with the check of his incision (stitches were removed) and checking other body parts. As part of that exam his vet did a rectal exam and discovered a lump that wasn't there before. I knew something was wrong as I saw her expression change. She said most of them are cancerous, but given his terminal diagnosis and the fact he could not withstand another surgery, we elected to focus on the hemangiosarcoma and to make as many good memories as we could.


Funny you should mention this. A month ago I took Sebastian because I was pretty sure his anal glands needed to be expressed. Turned out they were very infected. He was put on antibiotics for two weeks and when he went back for his recheck they expressed them again and said everything looked fine. Then Wednesday I noticed he was leaking fluid again. I thought maybe because he had had a dental cleaning done Monday and hadn't eaten much, which meant he wasn't going to the bathroom like normal, caused his glands to back up. I hoped once he got back on schedule it would clear up on its own but when I checked after worked today there was still some discharge. It looked yellowish/whiteish though, so I thought maybe they were infected again. I just got back from having them expressed and they said they were fine, there wasn't even much in them. I didn't even think about dogs getting a rectal exam. I'll definitely be taking him to the vet and requesting bloodwork, and rectal exam just so I can feel better.


----------

